# HAMM Pictures (and nige)



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Here are my pictures from Hamm, will get the videos done later and upload them when I can.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

WoW, those Pied Royals are somthing eles..... Great shots


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

fantasic pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

nice pics mate !


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice Pictures tbo.......what a good day out.....:no1:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics, i took my camera but forgot to get it out of my pockets Doh!!!
Good to meet you too, was expecting a loud boffin type person, but you are rather a quiet normal sort of person.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

what's the black and white one at the bottom??? 

sami


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> what's the black and white one at the bottom???
> 
> sami


Is that the calico boa?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

cool pictures. what the marble black and white thing down bottom


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Nice pics, i took my camera but forgot to get it out of my pockets Doh!!!
> Good to meet you too, was expecting a loud boffin type person, but you are rather a quiet normal sort of person.



Good to meet you Paul! Sorry for all the moaning :whistling2:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

SteveL said:


> Is that the calico boa?


I believe it is, i dont really like it myself? Love the purple retic though, great pics.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What is the speckly one please at the bottom left  Woops someone asnwered already teach me to type so slow lmao

I likes it


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Becky said:


> Good to meet you Paul! Sorry for all the moaning :whistling2:


No need to apollogise, I'm married so I'm used to it lol. I did feel sorry for the guy you sat with though:lol2: .Good to meet you too, nice too put faces to names.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

DUDE? wheres the pictures of me sleeping? lol


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

*the calico boa*

the calico boa was a haitian boa epicrates striatus and i wanted it but alas it wasnt for sale it belongs to hans winner he has 3 in total


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> DUDE? wheres the pictures of me sleeping? lol


lol...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. That needs to be put on the front page at night


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice pics....I would have taken some myself but my camera broke while on the trip :lol2:.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

looks like an awesome trip, ill be joining u all next year lol!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

t-bo said:


> lol...


He sure gotta purdy mouth :lol2:...T.T.8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Terrific tortoise said:


> He sure gotta purdy mouth :lol2:...T.T.8)


lol, yeah and there wa nothing in it when i woke uplol


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah and there wa nothing in it when i woke uplol


its quite amazing what you will swallow when asleep........


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Hamish said:


> its quite amazing what you will swallow when asleep........


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Hamish said:


> its quite amazing what you will swallow when asleep........


WOW, i ate you? no wonder i was 21 stone more when i got home:whistling2:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Bloody hard work, this snake business..........:no1:


----------

